# want to make a slingshot for rabbit and squirrel hunting



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

hey guys. im very intersted in making a slinghot for rabbit hunting. it woukd be great if sokmeone could walk me thorugh the steps. and it would be great if you could tel me what you use as ammo. thx alot


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

why make one? you can buy one for like $15 that will be 100x better then what most ppl could make. They sell big pellets too. I've killed a few squirrels and birds when i was younger with a cheapo one that has the arm brace. I'm thinking about bringing it turkey hunting to keep the deer away lol


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

yea i have a armband one like that it was only 10-15 bucks. i use glass marbles or pellets they sell. i havent killed anything because there very hard to aim. if you want a silent weapon to kill small animals get a 48 inch .40 cal terminator blowgun for cabelas. mad good. great aim and great kills. ask me for anymore info


----------



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

i think it would be cool to make one from scratch too. anyone know how?


----------

